# Hedgy Names???



## Gigi22 (Dec 28, 2015)

So, I'm getting a hedgehog pretty soon but can't think of a name. I like the boy name Meeko from Pocahontas, but i want a girl hedgy. So, what are some our your favorite female hedgehog names?


----------



## OscarTheHedgie (Aug 30, 2015)

Before I got a hog I wanted to name a girl Rosie I also like willow


----------



## Xogabii (Dec 9, 2015)

How bout meeka? Since its a girl twist to meeko


----------



## Serena8572 (Dec 29, 2015)

My boyfriend is really hoping that we get a boy so he can name him Slayer, but I'm hoping for a girl. I love the names Penelope, Astrid, and Harlow


----------



## Echo_21 (Dec 29, 2015)

You said you liked Meeko....so how about Meeka?


----------



## AnnaLK (Jan 30, 2015)

I've seen Meeko as a girl's name, but spelled Miko. Meeka is also cute. If my hedgie had been a girl, I was thinking Skye, Willow, Blue, or Cross.


----------



## Meathead87 (Dec 11, 2015)

I liked Prickle for a boy. But got a female and named her Clementine 

-Neeko
-Harper
- I'm horrible at naming animals unless I see their personality


----------



## julesspector (Dec 14, 2015)

the name Mango is kinda cute...


----------



## Pophedgie (Jan 2, 2016)

I like the name Ivy


----------

